# Neues Mainboard



## jerrymore (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Liege vor der Entscheidung, welches Motherboard ich mir zulegen soll.
Könnt ihr mir viell. Tipps geben, auf was ich achten sollte?

In der engeren Auswahl sind bis jetzt:

Epox EP-4PDA3i
Asus P4P800

Epox EP-4PCA3+
Asus P4C800 Deluxe

Freu mich schon auf viele Meinungen!

thx, jerrymore


----------



## houserboy (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
seit ewigen Zeiten bin ich ein ASUS Fan. Ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit irgendeinem Mainboard vom P 90 bis Heute.
Die Boards laufen immer äusserst stabil und absolut zuverlässig.

Von EPOX habe ich auch noch nichts schlechtes gehört, kann aber nichts dazu sagen.

Ich habe noch einen Link für die Chipsätze

http://de.shuttle.com/p4chip.htm

http://www.vnunet.de/testticker/personal/article.asp?ArticleID=7198&Page=2&Ref=testticker

viele grüße


----------



## server (25. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Ich würde das zweite epox Board empfehlen, ich weiss nicht, ob es dir schon aufgefallen ist, aber dem Bild nach bei epox hat das Board 4 RAID Controler on board, was den Anschluss von 8 weiteren Festplatten möglich macht.

Ich selbst habe so ein ähnliches Mainboard von Epox mit 4 RAID Controlern und muss sagen, es zahlt sich aus!

Wo andere eine PCI Steckkarte kaufen müssen, weil sie noch ein zusätzliches Laufwerk antsecken wollen, kommt man dann ohne aus, ausserdem erhält man eine höhere Systemgeschwindigkeit, wenn man an jedem IDE Kabel nur eine Festplatte hat........


----------



## jerrymore (25. Februar 2004)

Danke schön für die Tipps und Links.

Aber mein persönlicher Favorit inzwischen ist das
Epox EP-4PDA3i , da es für meine Ansprüche wahrscheinlich genügt. 
Das asus p4c800 und epox 4pca3+ sind zwar auch verlockend, aber doch um einiges teurer. 
Habt ihr damit auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht oder könnt ihr mir dazu etwas sagen?

Link: 

Epox EP-4PDA3i 

Vielen Dank, jerrymore


----------



## Spacemonkey (26. Februar 2004)

Ich würde dir das P4P800 empfehlen, habe ich auch. Ist ein ziemlich gutes Board.
Kannst du auch insgesamt 6 Laufwerke anschließen. 4 IDE und 2 S-ATA in einem Raid.
Ein weiterer Vorteil von dem Board ist, dass es 4 Slots für RAM hat, also kann man alle Steine mit Dual-Channel laufen lassen.
Nicht so sinnlos wie diese 3 Slots.


----------

